# chlorine remover



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

what is the preffered brand to use , adn why , i have heard several good things about prime , but what is the diff , do they not do the same job 
and where is the best place to get some 
can anyone help with a explanation 
thanks 
tom


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

For your money and the effectiveness of the product, Prime is likely the best choice. Many people swear by it. 
I have not read up on the compounds it contains, so I cannot comment here.
It is available at many places, Big Al's being one of them, though sometimes it is shelved in the saltwater section.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

All water conditioners are SODIUM THIOSULFATE. They vary by concentration. Bang for buck wise, you can't beat seachem's prime IMO.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

AquariAM said:


> All water conditioners are SODIUM THIOSULFATE. They vary by concentration. Bang for buck wise, you can't beat seachem's prime IMO.


Most of them aren't, these days. Sodium thiosulfate will neutralize chlorine but not ammonia, so one of several other compounds that do both are used. Some also have ingredients that will chelate heavy metals.

If you go to the web page of the manufacturer, you can usually find out the composition of the product. All my tanks have plants, and Toronto water isn't chloraminated very heavily compared to many US cities, so I'm still using plain sodium thiosulfate, but I'll probably buy a lifetime supply of chlor-am-x ($10/lb IIRC) when I run out.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I also use Prime, mainly because it was the cheapest option during Boxing Day, and was the most economical choice, dollar per mL.


----------



## Violie (Feb 27, 2010)

I use Tetra AquaSafe. So far so good.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

I use Prime and think it's the obvious choice (personally).

It's somewhere around 5 times more concentrated than Tetra Aquasafe, meaning it's probably the most economical brand on the market. Not only that but it neutralizes ammonia and takes care of heavy metals. Not all brands can make that claim.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

I use tetra AquaSafe too...been using it for 7 yrs,,only thing i ever see in my LFS in a big bottle....but ya been working great since day 1


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I used aquasafe for five years. It works great. 
Either that or prime or chlor am x. they're all good.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

Seen this a while back....pretty good information...

hxxp://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/rev-cond.htm

(dont know if live links are ok or not so just replace xx's)


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*prime*

thanks gang good info , i was reading the portions on the prime but i am a little confused by the dosing , had a rough day at work so i am having a brain fart here ,it says 5mls for 50 gals i do 30% water change how much should i put in the cap i know the bottle is heavily concentrated i am assuming 1/3 of the cap would be ok is that a good amount or should i do a little more 
thanks guys 
tom


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

it would depend on the amount of water replaced....

so lets say you have a 30 gal, and you do a 30% water change...you are essentially changing 10gals of water.....meaning you would need enough prime for 10 gals of water. Since the bottle says 5 ml (cap full) for 50 gal...you would need 1ml to treat 10 gals. Which in this case is up to the first ridge (also stated on the instructions section).

I usually end up double to triple the recommended dose when I do water changes...mainly because I do very frequent and small water changes.....so unless I have a pipette...I wont be able to measure out the amounts. Also it safeguards against fluctuating ammonia (well cholamine) levels in the city's tap water.


----------



## davec (Jan 19, 2010)

So in an emergency ammonia situation (ex. filter failure) you could put in Prime to bind the toxic ammonia to buy you some time? Does prime also bind nitrites and nitrates too? Do most dechlorinators do this also or just Prime?

Thx


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

As quoted on the instructions:

"Prime removes chlorine, chloramine and ammonia. Prime detoxifies nitrite and nitrate, allowing the biofilter to more efficiently remove them."


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The biofilter does not remove nitrates. It is the final product if it is working correctly. Most dechlorinators will say to add enough to do the whole tank, rather than just enough to do the replacement water. This is because you can't ensure the dechlor will be mixed evenly throughout the tank.
For measuring small amounts, a syringe works very well. It is not an issue for me as the homemade solution I use, requires only 1 drop per gallon.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> As quoted on the instructions:
> 
> "Prime removes chlorine, chloramine and ammonia. Prime detoxifies nitrite and nitrate, allowing the biofilter to more efficiently remove them."


^

Implies presence of anaerobic filtrarion


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

AquariAM said:


> ^
> 
> Implies presence of anaerobic filtrarion


Only if the nitrate were being converted back to nitrogen gas.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

i use aquasafe for my tank no problemo since.. when is do water change i put 10ml in a 5gal water...


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Only if the nitrate were being converted back to nitrogen gas.


Exactly


----------

